
Why Teams Will Defeat Slack in the Long Run - szsoppa
https://curiosum.dev/blog/slack_vs_teams_who_wins
======
szsoppa
Collaboration software is present almost in every business, in one form or
another. The one that first comes to mind and was in many ways a precursor of
the field – Slack – has found more and more capable rivals with every passing
year. However, now in 2020, Teams by Microsoft seems like it will lead the
pack for a while.

~~~
alrs
Slack is ~60 years too late to be a precursor of the field.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collaborative_software](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collaborative_software)

------
asplake
Like Skype defeated Zoom?

